# Bald or Not Bald???



## LostOneForGood

Ladies...

I have a question, that only you can answer... If you were to date a man, say for quite awhile and everything is great!! Hes attractive, funny, loyal, just say you couldn't stand the thought of not being with him!!! At some point, he says he has something important to tell you.. What he has to tell you is this...His hair is not his real hair... He is actually bald, but through the latest technology, he looks like he did when he had hair or even better!! 
Now up to this point, you had no idea, what would your reaction be???

Would you??

A. Freak out, laugh at him, run away and tell everyone you know???
B. Not care and be with him because of who he is

Just curious....
Thanks


----------



## Cosmos

Not care and be with him because of who he is. 

I'd also be glad that the technology was there to help him with something that had obviously been an issue for him, and also that he'd had the guts to use it.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

LostOneForGood said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I have a question, that only you can answer... If you were to date a man, say for quite awhile and everything is great!! Hes attractive, funny, loyal, just say you couldn't stand the thought of not being with him!!! At some point, he says he has something important to tell you.. What he has to tell you is this...His hair is not his real hair... He is actually bald, but through the latest technology, he looks like he did when he had hair or even better!!
> Now up to this point, you had no idea, what would your reaction be???
> 
> Would you??
> 
> A. Freak out, laugh at him, run away and tell everyone you know???
> B. Not care and be with him because of who he is
> 
> Just curious....
> Thanks


Ok, not a lady here and I wonder what the responses are going to be. I'm not bald but it is a big issue for men. My two cents is 

1) I'm assuming his hair isn't the reason you like being with him even if it could have been one of the things that initially attracted you to him.
2) Some women find baldness unattractive. Does his baldness bother you?
3) Some women find baldness attractive, if only because of the confidence it exhibits (study done on that actually) ... attracted to the confidence even if bald men are deemed less attractive.
4) He is hiding the fact that he is bald and paid a pretty penny to do so. That's kind of a red flag to me.
5) Would you have had a relationship with him if he was bald? If yes, then you have your answer. If no then looks like a pretty good investment on his part 

Laughing at him probably isn't fair, lol. He was taking a chance when he admitted that ... and he did it because he's into you.


----------



## that_girl

Not care. I'd be fascinated to know the process of that! Sounds cool.


----------



## Sunshine1234

(c) tell him to go bald

I don't tell many people this but I actually get horny being around bald men. Their heads remind me of another head.. Yeah it's bad. Oh my goodness all my gfs are shielding their hubbies now!


----------



## Dollystanford

I wouldn't care (although I luuuurve bald)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling

First I would feel proud that we have an awesome honest relationship if he told me that 

I've always been a hair person, but some guys work the bald look, so if I met someone that did, that'd be fine too. Ah, girls always want the man inside. We want hot men but you know what, if I met one I'd accuse him of not having enough personality! lol


----------



## OhGeesh

LostOneForGood said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I have a question, that only you can answer... If you were to date a man, say for quite awhile and everything is great!! Hes attractive, funny, loyal, just say you couldn't stand the thought of not being with him!!! At some point, he says he has something important to tell you.. What he has to tell you is this...His hair is not his real hair... He is actually bald, but through the latest technology, he looks like he did when he had hair or even better!!
> Now up to this point, you had no idea, what would your reaction be???
> 
> Would you??
> 
> A. Freak out, laugh at him, run away and tell everyone you know???
> B. Not care and be with him because of who he is
> 
> Just curious....
> Thanks


Tupee is what you speak of or implants? Implants are your real hair........though I think it's crazy, but to each his/her own.

Locally there is a weatherman who has been wearing tupees for 30 years. He even jokes about it on the air from time to time he is loved in the city.


----------



## Mavash.

Dollystanford said:


> I wouldn't care (although I luuuurve bald)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto. I have a serious thing for bald men.


----------



## LostOneForGood

Cool, Thanks for all the replies!! Sounds like personality wins!!

The actual deal is the hair is real, Its DNA matched, down to the color and straight or curly. Its not a tupee or implants, its what they call, Bio-Matrix. Its non-surgical and you can never tell its not actually natural unless the person tells you!!

Its refreshing to hear from the ladies that "Looks" arent everything, even though I am told I am a good looking guy (not trying to be smug, just proving a point) I'm actually pretty hard on myself. I would rather someone want me for me, not just cause of looks.. I'm a firm believer of the "In Love" thing is purley lust and the newness of a relationship. The "Real Love" comes later and that is when you stay with somebody regardless.. Like me, I was left by the wife because of the "ILYBNILWY" garbage... I had the "Real Love" I took her at her worst (which was quite a bit) and her best.

So now I'm back to having to maybe date again and wondering what are on the ladies minds.

Thank You


----------



## Cosmos

> The actual deal is the hair is real, Its DNA matched, down to the color and straight or curly. Its not a tupee or implants, its what they call, Bio-Matrix. Its non-surgical and you can never tell its not actually natural unless the person tells you!!


That sounds like a good solution, OP. It goes without saying that baldness is preferable to an obvious 'rug,' but what you have sounds great.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Ditto on what everyone said. I would want him to tell me and wouldn't laugh - I'd be curious. And if it all fell out I wouldn't care. Women do more things for vanity than that.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

After looking that up, bottom line it's a really good looking glued on toupee that would require constant visits/upkeep.

It's his head but I'd rather see him bald and I would wonder why he feel so bad/inadequate/ugly (whatever emotion/reason behind it) to feel the need to do this.

I've dated the whole hair-gammut. It never made a difference in attraction at any level - initially, later, etc.


----------



## LostOneForGood

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

Some men are just so damn sexy when bald. I prefer they shave it all off if partly balding. Woot woot something about rubbing oil all over that bald head and then them rubbing it all over you body. Sorry thinking out loud here.

I actually prefer bald than long hair.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

LostOneForGood said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I have a question, that only you can answer... If you were to date a man, say for quite awhile and everything is great!! Hes attractive, funny, loyal, just say you couldn't stand the thought of not being with him!!! At some point, he says he has something important to tell you.. What he has to tell you is this...His hair is not his real hair... He is actually bald, but through the latest technology, he looks like he did when he had hair or even better!!
> Now up to this point, you had no idea, what would your reaction be???
> 
> Would you??
> 
> A. Freak out, laugh at him, run away and tell everyone you know???
> B. Not care and be with him because of who he is
> 
> Just curious....
> Thanks


This is going to be a strange response... but my 1st thought would be >>







... did this take a hit on your testosterone levels??"... 

I recall reading about some of these products (Rogain, etc) lowering of the man's Test levels...so in this way...you correct one problem but may start another.... not sure how much truth there is in this though ?? 

I've never been attracted to bald men....Every time I see Daughtry







...
I think to myself... "Darn he would be hotter with some hair!" - Love his voice!

I like hair on the head and not on the chest.... some go wild for a shaved head and a hairy chest to run their fingers through... . us women are all different...you can always count on that... so all it matters is YOUR woman. 



> Bio-Matrix


 Is this something NEW on the market, I didn't look it up...I've thought about this, IF my husband started to go bald, I'd probably prefer him replace his hair, but if it was going to mess with his Test levels or his health in any way... I wouldn't want it to happen... So if they have something new that doesn't do that, that's wonderful !


----------



## arbitrator

Sorry ladies, but when mine goes away ~ it goes away. Sorry, but I'm just not that vain! And I'll be darned if I want some ugly-assed combover, hair plugs imbedded in my scalp, or a rug.

If it's my choice, I'd just have to choose bald!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

My guess is she already knows. And really, why bring it up?


----------



## inarut

It wouldnt phase me at all...except I would probably start putting my hands all through it and take a good look just out of curiosity. Im assuming these are implants and not a toupe....if its a toupe that would bother me. If the hair is thinning/receading a bit no big deal. If a man has lost alot or most of it I prefer totally bald. Bald can be very sexy on some men.


----------



## soccermom2three

It wouldn't bother me. 

I don't mind bald at all. My dad started to lose his hair really young, so he was always bald to me. So I guess to me bald is bald, it's worse when guys try to hide it, like comb overs. If a guy is going bald, I would prefer he just shave his head. My son had a soccer coach that wore a toupee, it was so obvious. He went on a business trip and came back with a totally shaved head. He looked 100x better. 

So now after I wrote all that, quick story: The day before my husband started the fire dept. academy he decided to shave his head. I mean totally bare. When he walked out of the bathroom, I started crying.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out

It wouldn't change how I felt about the person, anymore than I would expect a man to change how they felt about me if I were wearing fake fingernails!

But to that point...I love bald. I much prefer it...shave my husbands head for him in fact. Bald is sexy to me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I know, I am so shallow in this... I admit it ...I don't care how much the guy makes, I don't even care if his confidence is lacking.... but I like some hair on his head ! What can you do...It's just an honest opinion... for an older man to catch my eye.... 2 things that bring it on.... a nice flat stomach...and hair on his head. 

Husband's dad had all his hair when he died at 76 (if anything, a very small receding) & so did his Grandfather on his Mom's side, so his head will likely follow suit... this makes me .


----------



## diwali123

How old is this guy? If he's in his twenties and already bald I could see it being ok. 
After that, the older the guy is, the harder it would be for me to accept it. I might see him as being overly concerned with his looks. I don't know, I guess it depends. 
My question is, at what age do you stop? And how do you transition?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews

*Re: Re: Bald or Not Bald???*



SimplyAmorous said:


> I know, I am so shallow in this... I admit it ...I don't care how much the guy makes, I don't even care if his confidence is lacking.... but I like some hair on his head ! What can you do...It's just an honest opinion.


I feel the same way.


----------



## Tigger

I like hair.

I've never dated anyone bald nor would I.

No comb overs
no mullets
no rat tails
no bald up front and pony tail in the back
elton john whatever he did looks great
donald trump's wig not so good
no soul patches
no stubble
no goatee
no vandyke


----------



## The Cro-Magnon

SimplyAmorous said:


> I know, I am so shallow in this... I admit it ...I don't care how much the guy makes, I don't even care if his confidence is lacking.... but I like some hair on his head ! What can you do...It's just an honest opinion... for an older man to catch my eye.... 2 things that bring it on.... a nice flat stomach...and hair on his head.
> 
> Husband's dad had all his hair when he died at 76 (if anything, a very small receding) & so did his Grandfather on his Mom's side, so his head will likely follow suit... this makes me .


You are being more honest than the rest of your gender, at least.
And honesty, even when painful, is a virtue.


----------



## Holland

The Cro-Magnon said:


> You are being more honest than the rest of your gender, at least.
> And honesty, even when painful, is a virtue.


Why is it more honest when someone says they don't like bald than when someone says they do like bald? That's some weird logic there.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Holland said:


> Why is it more honest when someone says they don't like bald than when someone says they do like bald? That's some weird logic there.


Probably because he believes women are not attracted to bald man ... not really. Therefore women are being dishonest when they say it doesn't matter but if they say it does matter ... well then they are telling the truth.

I know a very attractive woman who was married to a bald man. They went through a divorce. Sometime later, she posts a picture on fb of herself with a man with the caption "I'll Have Another ..." I commented "you'll have another ... bald guy? " She says, "no, funny man ... I'm talking about the race." This was a picture of her and her new bald boyfriend at the Kentucky Derby where she had bet on that horse to win. A week later she changed her relationship status to involved. Some women really are attracted to bald men.


----------



## Holland

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> *Probably because he believes women are not attracted to bald man ... not really. Therefore women are being dishonest when they say it doesn't matter but if they say it does matter ... well then they are telling the truth.*
> 
> I know a very attractive woman who was married to a bald man. They went through a divorce. Sometime later, she posts a picture on fb of herself with a man with the caption "I'll Have Another ..." I commented "you'll have another ... bald guy? " She says, "no, funny man ... I'm talking about the race." This was a picture of her and her new bald boyfriend at the Kentucky Derby where she had bet on that horse to win. A week later she changed her relationship status to involved. Some women really are attracted to bald men.


So going on that, women need to lie in order to be thought of as truthful? I could say "I really dislike bald men" but that would be a lie.

And here is another truth, I hate it when people accuse others of lying purely based on their own weird sense of reality.


----------



## Hortensia

I definately would not care about it, if he looked attractive to me. It's nothing wrong with giving Mother Nature a hand. It's kind of the same response I would want to receive from my man, if he found out that I had a boob job, and that my super long hair is actually extensions. Kudos to all who dare to improve their image.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

EnjoliWoman said:


> After looking that up, bottom line it's a really good looking glued on toupee that would require constant visits/upkeep.


Honestly I think this might weird me out.  Implants/transplants, whatever, thats one thing. But I have never been able to handle toupees, they always look ridiculous to me. And combovers! UGH! I dont know, maybe its a gender double standard, but I have never thought that men should be vain enough to put a rug on their head. Bald men can be SEXY! Just got my fill of Bruce Willis in the new Die Hard movie...I would fvck that man six ways to Sunday!! :smthumbup:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I wouldn't care. I don't care if my husband lost his hair either. It really must bug him because he is always bringing up his hair is thinning. I don't see it.


----------



## RandomDude

You HAVE to be kidding me, would you really reject someone like this?:










lol

Or the famous ones...


----------



## MrsOldNews

The top guy is too buff for me but has a really nice face and can pull off bald well. So yes he's attractive in my eyes. The second guy I have zero attraction to and the third guys pic won't show up. 

I can't help what I do and do not find attractive. I could pretend to like bald men but I'd be lying to myself. We all have preferences in what we would like in a potential significant other, my only two rules are no bald men and no blondes. I don't find either attractive (except blonde women, and I'm not gay or bi)

I've dated a few blonde men in my day as their personality trumped their hair color and a few balding men too (never completely bald). So my preferences aren't set in stone. But again, I like what I like and I'm not going to feel bad for that


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Holland said:


> Why is it more honest when someone says they don't like bald than when someone says they do like bald? That's some weird logic there.


I definitely believe women ARE attracted to BALD men, as 2 of my GF's feel this way, one of those prefer her men HUSKY/ built - where as me & my other friend, we like THIN... (she is attracted to bald & doesn't mind hairy Chests, I like hair on the head & baby smooth chests)....

It is what it is. Ages ago in our teens.....me & my best friend used to go on "arguing" over hairy chests, she was NUTS about Paul Stanley ...wanted to run her fingers through his big hairy chest.... even then, I was like ...









Let's face it, we're all different, and true, plenty of women are attracted to bald men, they have them in PLayGirl [email protected]#$% ...I just click to the next scene..I don't like too muscular either.... Some of those guys look like Alpha bikers, just doesn't do it for me. I'll take the Nerd in the corner reading a book with his hair anyday. That's just ME. 



RandomDude said:


> You HAVE to be kidding me, would you really reject someone like this?:


 Cute face, decent body but yeah...no going "ga ga" here, I'd pass him up. 



> Or the famous ones...


Oh my NO - Never found him in the least good looking... nor Bruce Willis. 



Tigger said:


> no stubble


 I absolutely go WILD over a little stubble though, I prefer that over clean shaven... but no beards or goatees.


----------



## Holland

SA I love a big, broad, hairy chested man, woot woot. 

Funny how we all have our likes and dislikes. I have never dated a blonde man, it just really turns me off.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

The Cro-Magnon said:


> You are being more honest than the rest of your gender, at least.
> And honesty, even when painful, is a virtue.


Uh, I'm being honest and I'm the same gender. My ex was thinning and nearly bald at 32 when I met him. I divorced him because he was an abusive narcissistic ass, not because he was bald. I've dated several bald guys since then including one that could have become very serious but he broke it off with me. 

And SA - balding is inherited on the mother's side. Just because the men in the family have hair, doesn't mean he always will, but since you like it so much, I hope he does! 

Vin Diesel, Bruce Willis..... mmmmm


----------



## EnjoliWoman

OP - bottom line is, there are PLENTY of women who honestly like bald guys. There are all sorts of varying degrees represented here of stubble, body hair, hair on head... as long as it's not in his ears! LOL

Just like you probably have some sort of physical preference in women. Big boobs, small boobs? Blonde or Brunette? Girly or likes to hang with the guys? Women have our preferences, too. Just find a woman who likes bald - looks like the odds here are over 50% based on replies so that's a lot of choices.


----------



## Amplexor

My hair started thinning in my 30s plus I was white grey by 40. I started to shave my head a couple of years ago. My wife really likes it over the pattern baldness I had developed. She also said it took 10 years off of me. I have noticed it really turns the heads of some women as I'll catch a stare here and there. Especially if I am in a suit. To others, I'm probably invisible to them because of it. 

I have also, on a regular, basis been compared to a certain TV bad guy!


----------



## jman

Props to you ladies liking the shaved head / bald guys. Prior to being married I had several women tell me not having hair was a dealbreaker. It nicked my self esteem and just made me work out harder in the gym on the things that I did have control over. Needless to say I married someone who liked my look (and resembling Jason Statham diddn't hurt either). I always give thanks to people like Andre Agassi and Bruce Willis for making the shaved head look "cool" :thumbsup:


----------



## HappyHubby

I think bald can be handsome. Check out this guy. What do you ladies think?


----------



## HappyHubby

Found another one of this same guy. I think bald can work...


----------



## MrsOldNews

With or without hair the above man is slightly below average looks wise. Again, everyone has their own idea of handsome.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

So far all of these pics are guys I would easily go out with/find attractive. Not into the body builder look but neck up, they are all good looking, IMO.


----------



## Almostrecovered

bald is beautiful


----------



## HappyHubbysWife

Love you HappyHubby  <3


----------



## Sunshine1234

Almostrecovered said:


> bald is beautiful


I literally have tears streaming down my face...my stomach in knots.... I cannot stop laughing!!!!! Oh my goodness....


----------



## LostOneForGood

Hey Guys! 
Didn't realize how long this thread had been idle.. But I wanted to show a few pics and get the honest opinions from you guys, then I'll tell you what I hear daily...
Thanks!1


----------



## over20

LostOneForGood said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I have a question, that only you can answer... If you were to date a man, say for quite awhile and everything is great!! Hes attractive, funny, loyal, just say you couldn't stand the thought of not being with him!!! At some point, he says he has something important to tell you.. What he has to tell you is this...His hair is not his real hair... He is actually bald, but through the latest technology, he looks like he did when he had hair or even better!!
> Now up to this point, you had no idea, what would your reaction be???
> 
> Would you??
> 
> A. Freak out, laugh at him, run away and tell everyone you know???
> B. Not care and be with him because of who he is
> 
> Just curious....
> Thanks


I would respect and accept what HE wanted to do with his hair, but secretly I would want him bald.

For example I have naturally brown hair, but color it blonde. I have asked hubs if he wants me to go back to my natural color, he said whatever I wanted is what he wants. Deep down I know he is partial to blondes so I keep it blonde. I hope that made sense..:scratchhead:


----------



## LostOneForGood

over20,

Yes, it does make sense, good example... And for me I like Brunettes, lol.. I unfortunatley look like a totally different person bald, not for the better. I had a accident at age 18 and my head took the brunt of it and the back of head is flat now, so just not good without hair.. So thats why I do it.. 
Thanks for the response!!


----------



## over20

I am sorry to hear of your accident, thank God you survived! In the pics you can't even tell.


----------



## EleGirl

The hair looks good on l you 

How long did were we dating or together before you told me about this?

I would not care about the hair or baldness. If you waited too long to tell I'd wonder why. But if that's the worse thing in my life then I'm blessed.


----------



## ticktock33

I think you look great! Whatever makes you feel comfortable and I wouldn't laugh at all! If you were to find a woman that did laugh at you, I would ditch her right away!


----------



## DanaS

I seem to be in the minority here but baldness is a real turn off for me. My exhb started to bald and it bothered me. Luckily my husband has a nice head of hair, of course at 28 I would hope so! LOL.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Sometimes baldness suits a man and other times it doesn't. Dh would look ridiculous bald. But on other guys it's really sexy.


----------



## jessielee1

If he was happy with his fake hair, or going bald I'd support him- as long as I was attracted to him, I wouldn't care either way, whatever he feels best! I have dated bald guys and guys with hair, so no preference for me. There are a lot of hot bald guys!!!!


----------



## COGypsy

If you don't ask me what color my hair REALLY is, I won't ask if your hair is real. Deal? :smthumbup:


----------



## hawx20

i started shaving my head about 10 years ago because I knew eventually it was going away. Surprisingly, I still have it but I still shave it because I was shocked how peppered my hair color was getting. It would really age me if I had hair I think. I just turned 40 but still get told I look like i'm in my mid twenties thanks to a baby face i have.

I have to admit, it took me a very long time to get used to it but there are plenty of women who get turned on by a shaved head. My ex GF used to love rubbing it because it felt so different.

I started getting compared to Tony Parker of the Spurs looks wise after I shaved my head. Considering he was voted one of the sexiest men alive, that kind of helped my confidence a bit.


----------



## cyclone

Hello ladies,

Bald man checking in. Come get me!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Ah well now that I know why you asked this, I can change my answer somewhat. I'm guessing by the time there was making out, a woman have touched the back of your head and felt the flat spot and asked what happened. This is a perfect opportunity to share the information. It does look very natural and I see no big deal in doing it.

I color my hair to hide the grey and do all sorts of things to improve my appearance over the basics I was born with. If I lost a breast or two to cancer, I'd want reconstructive surgery. I don't see this as much different.

But in the end hair/no hair doesn't really impact my attraction.


----------



## Dollystanford

Whereas I LOVE bald guys and actively prefer it
Feels better on the inner thighs, amiright?


----------



## Q tip

It won't matter if she's got implants...


----------

